

Google Trends for Android Version Names - bodnerdan
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=jelly%20bean,ice%20cream%20sandwich,honeycomb,gingerbread,froyo,eclair,cupcake,donut
Did not take very long, but I had to smile when I realized why there's a heart beat pattern for "gingerbread".
======
mrtbld
The spikes on the graph for gingerbread at each Christmas is noise which you
could have avoided by adding "android" to each search term. Result:
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=jelly%20bean%20androi...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=jelly%20bean%20android%2C%20ice%20cream%20sandwich%20android%2C%20honeycomb%20android%2C%20gingerbread%20android%2C%20froyo%20android&cmpt=q)

~~~
bodnerdan
The gingerbread-spikes were actually the reason why I had submitted this URL.

Wanted to post this comment along with it (but that unfortunately wasn't
posted): 'Did not take very long, but I had to smile when I realized why
there's a heart beat pattern for "gingerbread".'

~~~
mrtbld
Trends for "gingerbread", "gingerbread android" and "gingerbread recipe":
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=gingerbread%2C%20ging...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=gingerbread%2C%20gingerbread%20android%2C%20gingerbread%20recipe&cmpt=q)

------
akos
Good idea.
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=ios%204%2C%20ios%205%...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=ios%204%2C%20ios%205%2C%20ios%206&cmpt=q)
here is the iOS version!

